# My beautiful red cambodian



## atlbettalover (Oct 13, 2009)

This is a pic of my new betta. Got her from petsmart for $2.99 and i'm REALLY happy with her! :fish:


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

she's beautiful. nice fish you got there


----------



## atlbettalover (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks! when i went into petsmart, i was only planning to get black background, a filter, and breeding net... they had so many nice bettas, i had to stop and look!!! i may be back in the coming days to get another one (and a new tank...)


----------

